# Algebra or Geometry?



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

Supposedly it's related to which side of the brain is dominant.
Which branch of mathematics did/do you prefer? 
Do you think it has to do with your MBTI type?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I voted geometry... I can imagine shapes a lot easier than long strings of symbols and numbers.


----------



## AngelicDemon (Aug 13, 2012)

I hate them both


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm an INTP and I prefer algebra. It comes more naturally, and I'm not visual enough for geometry.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Geometry is the only math that was ever easy for me.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't pick both D:


----------



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> I'm an INTP and I prefer algebra. It comes more naturally, and I'm not visual enough for geometry.


It's the same with me. Geometry is way too visual for me.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I loved them both. The most enjoyable math course was college level analytic geometry - that was 1959, and shortly afterward the structure of math changed to Calculus 1,2,3 and differential calculus.
Oh, man!Ii loved them all, but analytic geometry combines algebra and geometry. Beautiful!
I dream in numbers, shapes, symbols. Math was always fun, rewarding -


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Algebra hands down.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hated all math in school but I understood algebra a lot better. I'm not visual enough for geometry. In the words of Anne from Anne of Green Gables, there's simply no scope for imagination in geometry.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Algebra and I have had a terrible relationship. 

I'm more of the belief it has more to do with which side of the brain is dominant than MBTI.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Why is there no "both" option :c


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Geometry was the only math that was ever real challenging to me. If you went off of this thread only it seems that F's are into geometry and T's like algebra.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

geometry. visual/spatial elements are a lot more intuitive for me.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

I chose geometry because it's awesome. 
Algebra on the other hand sucks.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

I prefer Algebra.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Algebra. Symbolism, pattterns, you can interpert things how you'd like... algebra.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

But i did absolutely love the logic puzzles in Geometry.


----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

Algebra, I could't grasp geometry at all. Trig was ok. Would be better if I had a better teacher


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm an INFJ, and... geometry all the way! :crazy:
It was so easy for me, it was .... -gasp- fun. What else can I say? I love geometry! I could just get the ideas and work out the problems as if I was breathing. Everything just made sense!

Algebra, on the other hand...
I was so good at my CP (regular level) Geometry class last year, I got bumped up to Algebra II Honors this year. I'm on the verge of... I don't even know what I'm on the verge of. It's just bad. Everyone gets the concepts right away, even before the teacher has a chance to explain them, and I'm stuck trying to work it out with my (incredibly math...y) dad hours after school every day. I should get a tutor... or go in for extra help.

There are algebra people, geometry people, and people that hate/love both. My aunt, also an INFJ is a complete geometry person, too. So... as far as my experience goes, INFJs may probably prefer geometry.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Ack. I absolutely adore them both.
But I impulsively chose geometry. I'm a visual/spatial learner. However, I love algebra too much. And physics. So much physics.
But I do not think that I prefer one over the other.

I'm an INTP.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Algebra all the way.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Neither? 
Nah, I joke. I like geometry. I understand it way better than algebra.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I prefer trigonometry and calculus, but of the listed options, I prefer algebra.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Algebra wins, no contest. 

All the silly proofs and theorems I had to do in Geometry pissed me off.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I was better at geometry, but I enjoyed algebra more.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Algebra.
Though I've never actually taken geometry. Lucky me.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Its hard to say which I like more. I liked all kinds of math. I picked algebra because that class took a bit less effort for me than geometry and I didn't have to take as much time sketching in homework. Solving for variables replacing numbers as set values was something that came natural to me and maybe being a Ti-dominant helped, but I don't think that my type would have made algebra any easier for me than for other people. Considering that I knew Ti-doms that were horrible at math (both geometry and algebra).


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Navi said:


> Ack. I absolutely adore them both.
> But I impulsively chose geometry. I'm a visual/spatial learner. However, I love algebra too much. And physics. So much physics.
> But I do not think that I prefer one over the other.
> 
> I'm an INTP.


This, exactly this.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I prefer algebra over geometry, but geometry is ok. There is a lot of fun algebra in geometry which I enjoy
I don't think it tells whether someone is more right brained or left brained, though
As for MBTI...not sure.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Both came naturally easy to me. I somewhat prefer geometry since my brain is quite good at visualizing shapes and forms and rotate them in an imaginary 3D space inside my head. It helps me get to the answer of a certain problem I am solving before writing anything. That said I was also able to solve most of the algebra shit without much writing too which basically pissed off my teachers because I skipped most of the writing and just go to the answer. Later on it proved to be useful for them because they knew who was cheating since most of my classmates sucked at math as a whole.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Seeing as Geometry requires algebra in order to solve. I figure algebra is probably a good bet.


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

I hate them both, but if I have to, I choose algebra.


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm better at Algebra but geometry is more interesting. Plus now that I'm in AP calc and finding derivatives all it is is remembering calc rules and then doing algebra. And if you miss just 1 thing you are screwed and that is annoying about algebra. But I like it because even if you don't know what you are doing you can logically break it down.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Geometry is so confusing to me. idk why.


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

I like algebra and coordinate-geometry.
Just geometry not only bores me to tears but is hard to understand and seemingly irrelevant most of the times.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Geometry by far.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Both were evil in my eyes and I hated both with an intense passion. However, I passed Geometry with a B and Algebra with a C. If I had to pick, Geometry. Just a side note, the teacher said I'd be able to play mini-golf better. I'm still shooting in the high 60s...


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Geometry is so easy. When I took it I didn't even read the book or listen to the teacher & I had the highest grade in the class. The exact opposite happened in every single algebra class, but I never showed my work either. There was no hope for me in algebra...


----------



## UsingMyName (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't had difficulties studying both back in high school, but I really enjoyed Geometry. I'm a visual person that's why.


----------



## chindraj (Aug 25, 2012)

I voted Geometry. Algebra was always an ass kicker for me.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

They're both easy and make complete sense to me.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

Algebra, no question about it.

I've never been a very visual learner. Once I start trying to see things visually I find the ideas stop being so abstract and then I get stuck with what I'm trying to figure out.

I loved the idea of figuring out relationships between things in algebra. Plus the filling in the gaps with number manipulation was incredibly easy for me at first, until it got to complicated many-to-many relationships, but even then it wasn't too horrible.

I think geometry was less fun because it feels like algebra with shapes stuck in, meaning I have to go through drawing stuff or rotating and working out angles of symmetry and generally things I just don't care about.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Algebra because of the cute symbols...also I suck in anything that involves "senses" (art, geometry, cooking...)


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

Neither. I choose statistics...rewarding and challenging


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

ThatName said:


> Neither. I choose statistics...rewarding and challenging


Algebra-based or calculus-based?


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

I really really dislike math, but algebra is definitely my preferred type. It's logic. Doing algebra is like constructing a puzzle.

And it can even be fun at times. The sort of fun you can only have when there's no other possible way to have fun...


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Algebra, mainly because I always lose the equipment you need to make those fancy triangle/circle things. Although if there was an " I'd rather take out my compass and slit my throat then do either" option, I'd chose that one.

Geometry is the one with the triangle things, right? I haven't had a maths class since.....Friday....

Maths and memory aren't exactly my strong points....


----------



## Mr. Objectivity (Sep 18, 2012)

Its got to be geometry for me, when I was studying maths at school I found it easier to learn due to its practical applications also with algebra once I got the nack of it I got bored of it. Geometry has the edge over algebra:wink:.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Neither. I hate everything to do with maths in general.


----------



## AkselJ (Sep 29, 2012)

Algebra, because of being abstract. I love the abstract. Practical algebra isn't fun though.


----------



## ESTJ_TE (Oct 9, 2012)

Definately G


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I never liked math. Too many rules and regulations based around memorization, or at least that's how it was presented to me. If I had to chose, I'd pick Geometry. I took CAD Geometry and it was okay because we would build 3D models of objects or ideas using a computer program.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Uhh, neither, I actually hated both. I suppose I'd go with geometry, but only because I thought it was easier.


----------



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

Algebra. I always sucked at Geometry.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I prefer algebra, which has always confused me since I'm an artist and visual thinker. Definitely wouldn't consider myself a "left-brain" type.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Algebra. I hated my class because of my teacher. But alegbra was so easy. Geometry is a bit harder for me.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I wasn't very good at either, but I'm going with Geometry because my grades were an average of 10 points higher in Geometry than Algebra.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

INFP, I preferred algebra back in school.


----------



## Ninja_Midget (Sep 25, 2012)

I prefer geometry. I don't know if I can really explain why, but my algebra teacher was an incompetent asshole and my geometry teacher was nice and explained things very well, so I had an easier time learning with the latter over the former. Nope, I ain't biased at all, no sir.

Buuut, I guess if I had to have an actual reason to like geometry over algebra, it would probably be because geometry is more visual. I CAN do basic algebra well enough, and even enjoy it sometimes, but strings of numbers and variables generally aren't as fun to work with to me. Maybe if I tried to learn algebra again, I would change my mind, though.

ADDENDUM: Does it relate to my being an INTP? I dunno, I suppose we INTPs tend to like math in general, but I'm not sure if I can connect my preference of geometry > algebra to my type. I imagine most math-savvy INTPs would prefer algebra due to the abstractness, and maybe geometry is more often preferred by Sensors because of how visual it is. I suppose I'm one of the outliers (I'm definitely not an S). But, like I said, I'd probably like algebra more if I gave it another chance.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Eddy Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

Geometry because it was just way too easy. All that is required is a sheet of paper that lists all the formulas, and you plug in the numbers and solve it using a calculator.

Algebra on the other hand is like an alien code language. It's extermley complex, and the problems they give you in school don't even make any damn sense, and I still to this day can't figure out how it is applied to the real world in everyday life.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Algebra for me.

Geometry was just plain painful, ugh.


----------

